# auratus blue ill !! help please



## miguel_dendrobatero (Jul 14, 2009)

hi.
now it´s not for me, i have a friend who has two dendrobates auratus, yesterday, he saw her, but she didn´t be swollen, today shes very swollen and she is hidden all the time, he has put a few flyes and colembolos near her, but she doesnt eat, since a few days, he throw a lot of flyes. she walks well and except for the last things, she is healthy. we think it can be edema syndrom (sorry if the name of the malady is wrong, but we don´t know the name translated into the english) 

what do you think ?? my friend is very nervous

thanks !


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sounds like Bloat, i woudl contact an exotic local vet immidiately.


----------



## miguel_dendrobatero (Jul 14, 2009)

hi!
thanks for the help, but he lives in a village and there isn´t any exotic vet. what should he do?? are there any homemade treatment ???

thaks again


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

You will find some helpful info here. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...ent/42582-non-eating-swollen-cobalt-tinc.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/38631-swollen-oyapock.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/37959-post-mortem-pics-bloat.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/21329-bloat.html


----------



## miguel_dendrobatero (Jul 14, 2009)

hi !
thanks julio!! we think it must be bloat, my friend has gone to buy liquid metrodinazole, what quantity of metrodinazole must he put in water ?? we don´t know the proportions

thanks for all julio


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i honestly don't remember the solution, but i think its 250mg into 5 liters of water for a bath and even less if you are gonna administer it orally.


----------



## miguel_dendrobatero (Jul 14, 2009)

thanks !!!!!!


----------

